# Moody rat



## rustypapersock (Aug 19, 2007)

This probably isn't a really big deal, but it concerns me anyway. I have two female rats, my first ones. Lalit is almost two years old and Venita is still under a year old. Whereas Lalit's mood seems to be pretty even all the time (she's not terribly interested in me, but she doesn't hate me either), Venita seems to sometimes get sulky, or moody. All day today she hasn't been very playful and she even tries to avoid me. I don't know why she should be in a bad mood. It kind of bums me out when she does it, tough, since I thought she had fun when I would get her out to play.
I suppose when she's like this I should just give her her space?


----------



## JESSU (Aug 8, 2007)

Maybe she is coming down with something? Have you heard her sneeze or seen that red stuff on her?


----------



## rustypapersock (Aug 19, 2007)

Nope, she seems fine and healthy. Just not in a friendly mood.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

How long have you had them? Perhaps she is not feeling well. Rats are really good at hiding pain or sickness. Have you tried luring her around with treats?


----------



## rustypapersock (Aug 19, 2007)

I've had them both since they were several weeks old. She took food from me and ate it when I gave it to her.


----------



## Whiskers (Jun 29, 2007)

[align=center]Maybe she's just in heat?[/align]


----------



## rustypapersock (Aug 19, 2007)

Whiskers said:


> [align=center]Maybe she's just in heat?[/align]


I don't know, maybe. How can I tell if she is? And how long does it last?


----------



## rustypapersock (Aug 19, 2007)

After posting last night I saw Venita trying to hump Lalit. So maybe she was in heat


----------



## cashewsmama (Aug 10, 2007)

i have alittle bipolar man  could just be her personality. my little bipolar child will go from super friendly, follow mommy everywhere to running away desparately and holding onto whatever he's holding onto to avoid being picked up.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Some rats will get moody during their heat cycles. Every 4-5 days. Is she normally friendly the rest of the time?


----------



## rustypapersock (Aug 19, 2007)

lilspaz68 said:


> Some rats will get moody during their heat cycles. Every 4-5 days. Is she normally friendly the rest of the time?


She's pretty friendly most of the time. She comes to me when I open the cage, mostly looking for food, but she stays around even when I don't give them anything.
It seemed like the more I took her out of her cage, the less she wanted to have anything to do with me. Maybe it was just bad timing. I'll have to try it again and see.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Ahhh...she could just be a regular girl. 

How old is she, how long have you had her, and does she get to run loose on a couch or floor or something? Is this recent? My girls are wonderful until they figure out how to get down off the couch/bed, then my little cuddlers are mad explorers with only sporadic visits to say Hi to me. :roll:


----------

